# Nissan Releases Super Bowl Ad Teaser



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Unlike other automakers, Nissan isn’t giving up its entire Super Bowl commercial before the big game. *
> 
> Instead, the Japanese automaker has released the first 10 seconds of its 90-second commercial. Nissan’s campaign focuses on fathers and how hard it can be to have a solid work-life balance


Read more about the Nissan Releases Super Bowl Ad Teaser at AutoGuide.com.


----------

